# Filing my taxes on Turbo Tax - Where to report deductions and earnings?



## JonnyV (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi guys, I got a 1099-K from Uber just like most of you did. Here are my 2 questions:

-In the "Business" section of Turbo Tax, I am filling out a Schedule C. Is this the right place to report my earnings? It is asking me a ton of questions about my "business" such as whether or not I have people on pay roll. I simply want to report my earnings from Uber and nothing more, but I am afraid that I am going down the wrong path and making it seem like I have a business.

-Where did you guys do your car deductions? I did it in the personal section, but a part of me feels like it should also be done in the Schedule C so that I can potentially show a loss in the "business".

I hope those questions make sense. Please advise.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

JonnyV said:


> Hi guys, I got a 1099-K from Uber just like most of you did. Here are my 2 questions:
> 
> -In the "Business" section of Turbo Tax, I am filling out a Schedule C. Is this the right place to report my earnings? It is asking me a ton of questions about my "business" such as whether or not I have people on pay roll. I simply want to report my earnings from Uber and nothing more, but I am afraid that I am going down the wrong path and making it seem like I have a business.
> 
> ...


your on the right path....mileage deduction goes on line 9 of Schedule C. Part IV of Schedule C must also be completed


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

JonnyV said:


> Hi guys, I got a 1099-K from Uber just like most of you did. Here are my 2 questions:
> 
> -In the "Business" section of Turbo Tax, I am filling out a Schedule C. Is this the right place to report my earnings? It is asking me a ton of questions about my "business" such as whether or not I have people on pay roll. I simply want to report my earnings from Uber and nothing more, but I am afraid that I am going down the wrong path and making it seem like I have a business.
> 
> ...


If you're taking the standard mileage deduction you can't also take depreciation. Do not file form 4562 if you use the standard mileage deduction


----------



## JonnyV (Feb 23, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> your on the right path....mileage deduction goes on line 9 of Schedule C. Part IV of Schedule C must also be completed


I see. I will do the Schedule C like that. Thanks.



UberTaxPro said:


> If you're taking the standard mileage deduction you can't also take depreciation. Do not file form 4562 if you use the standard mileage deduction


So, I know this seems weird, but in Turbo Tax I took the standard mileage deduction before I even have the business version of the software (that allows you to file the Schedule C). Does that sound right? If that is right, I will report the standard mileage deduction and then file the Schedule C without doing any depreciation.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JonnyV said:


> Hi guys, I got a 1099-K from Uber just like most of you did. Here are my 2 questions:
> 
> -In the "Business" section of Turbo Tax, I am filling out a Schedule C. Is this the right place to report my earnings? It is asking me a ton of questions about my "business" such as whether or not I have people on pay roll. I simply want to report my earnings from Uber and nothing more, but I am afraid that I am going down the wrong path and making it seem like I have a business.
> 
> ...


You DO have a business. What makes you want to pretend you don't?


----------



## JonnyV (Feb 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You DO have a business. What makes you want to pretend you don't?


Not trying to pretend anything, just trying to understand if I'm doing my taxes right. What did you name your "business" as an Uber driver?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

It's generally better to file that mileage as a business expense rather than a deduction. If you file mileage as a business expense you can still use the standard minumum deduction, if you file mileage as a deduction then it cuts into that number. The exception would be if you normally itemize and already have deductions greater than the standard minimum.

Besides you need the business section anyways to report the money you were paid as an IC.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

JonnyV said:


> I see. I will do the Schedule C like that. Thanks.
> 
> So, I know this seems weird, but in Turbo Tax I took the standard mileage deduction before I even have the business version of the software (that allows you to file the Schedule C). Does that sound right? If that is right, I will report the standard mileage deduction and then file the Schedule C without doing any depreciation.


be safe...get the business version


----------



## JonnyV (Feb 23, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> It's generally better to file that mileage as a business expense rather than a deduction. If you file mileage as a business expense you can still use the standard minumum deduction, if you file mileage as a deduction then it cuts into that number. The exception would be if you normally itemize and already have deductions greater than the standard minimum.
> 
> Besides you need the business section anyways to report the money you were paid as an IC.


Thanks, this answers my question. I will delete the deductions I made in my personal account and add them to my Schedule C.



UberTaxPro said:


> be safe...get the business version


Yeah you're right, I just got it. Thanks.


----------



## JonnyV (Feb 23, 2015)

Last question guys - if I file a schedule C in the business section of TurboTax, there's no need to separately report the 1099-K from Uber on my personal taxes right?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

JonnyV said:


> Last question guys - if I file a schedule C in the business section of TurboTax, there's no need to separately report the 1099-K from Uber on my personal taxes right?


Right all IC stuff goes in your business section and all W2 work in the personal section.


----------



## JonnyV (Feb 23, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> Right all IC stuff goes in your business section and all W2 work in the personal section.


Great, thanks for the help bud. I did them in that fashion and I submitted my taxes last night!


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I did it the same way. Through schedule C. And used standard mileage deduction. Are you getting a refund?


----------



## JonnyV (Feb 23, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> I did it the same way. Through schedule C. And used standard mileage deduction. Are you getting a refund?


I had to pay this year  haha.


----------

